# Heat Transfer on Fleece Blanket



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anybody out there ever tried to heat transfer to fleece? I have a customer that brought in a light colored fleece blanket and would like photographs transferred. Just curious what the results were if anybody has tried it . . . I was thinking of using JPSS since the blanket is almost white, but then thought maybe I should Everlast Dark. Any thoughts?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Either one might work but I would make sure that the customer does not hold you responsible for damaging the blanket. It is not a normal, tested application.


----------



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

All the tests we have done so far have ruined the fleece...it has basically flattened the fleece and it won't return to its normal texture. If anyone else is having success, please let us know heating time/temp/pressure. Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Jeffrey....this is not a good substrate to use with heat transfer...it will mash the fleece and not look very good..


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We dye sub fleece all the time. One wash and the fleece pops up without a issue.


----------

